#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  mooie foto bij dure band.

## showband

Van de band hike zijn techniek pagina http://www.hike.nl/techniek3.jpg
Op onze techniekpagina : http://home.wanadoo.nl/showband/vana...0mengtafel.jpg
Ze zijn kennelijk niet in staat om te zien dat wij niet zo een dure mengtafel hebben als zij.  :Big Grin: 

In hun fotoboek schermen ze nogal met copyrights en rechter-muisknop blokkades. [:0]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> In hun fotoboek schermen ze nogal met copyrights en rechter-muisknop blokkades. [:0]



De techniek-pagina niet, mss dat dit de verklaring is.  :Big Grin: 

Btw... was Martin niet een Duits merk? Zij beweren Engels... [B)]

/edit: ff nagezocht. Oorspronkelijk was het een Engels merk, maar het geheel is overgenomen door een Deens bedrijf. [:I]




> citaat:In 2001 Martin was bought by Danish industrial conglomerate Schouw & Co., and is now a part of this group, which is listed on the Copenhagen Stock Exchange.

----------


## DJ.T

Volgens mij ook engels hoor.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Als je niet weet waar je het over hebt...
Martin Audio is gewoon Engels. Martin Lighting zit in Denemarken, en komt inderdaad oorspronkelijk uit Engeland.

En nee, die 2 hebben helemaal niets met elkaar te maken...

----------


## Freek Fokker

En weer on-topic, wat is nu het hele punt van dit topic?
Hebben ze weer foto's gekopieerd ofzo?

----------


## rene.derksen

Ging dit forum gedeelte trouwens niet over shame's van jezelf?!

----------


## Gast1401081

ach, ze laten Pavarotti op Martin zingen, maar die heeft al jaren een MSL-systeem mee op tour..

zou wel ff mailen met de webdesigber, www.adpage.nl als het mijn foto was. Anders met www.bvipm.nl , die willen daar ook wel wat aan doen voor je.

----------


## som

hehe zo'n tafel heb ik ook maar niet zo'n foto,
aahhh die wil ik ook :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## jans

Techniek van Hike. Verhuurbedrijf Decibell 111.
Van wie is wat?

----------


## smokey

voor zover ik weet komt martin audio uit londen.
De drummer van de band (hike) is mede eigenaar van dicibel 111

----------

